# To all you who rope....



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How do you dally and what kind of wrap do you use on your horn?

I grew up in a team roping family so I have always had the rubber innertube wraps on my horn; however, I know people who really prefer the mule-hide wraps. I guess the whole 'how do you dally' thing really is just an obvious answer depending on what kind of horn wrap you use. I can usually take 1 wrap with pretty much anything under 500 lbs but I need 2 with something heavier. For a big momma cow, I will usually take 3. I understand that you have to take many more wraps with the mulehide to keep it from slipping, correct?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I normally use rubber horse wraps. They are easier to put on and use and around here easier to find. 

As for the daily. I typically dally down. I find you are less likely to get your pinky caught that way and normally 2 wraps.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Agreed with nrhareiner. That's pretty much what I do too. I don't do any competitive roping anymore, but I still take the ol' girl Pretzel out every now and then and practice on the fake cow or a post or somethin' 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I use rubber intertube wraps or the precut rubber wraps.


----------

